

Emacs Screencasts - diptanu
http://emacsmovies.org/

======
tdavis
See also: <http://emacsrocks.com/>

------
why-el
The annoying video progress bar is hiding the mini buffer.

~~~
adambyrtek
Just move the mouse pointer out of the video area and the progress bar will
disappear after a while.

